# Grape Ape !!!!!!!!



## dankbud420 (Mar 30, 2008)

just wanted to know if any body knows where to get this awesome strain. i still cant find it anywere any info would help out great


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

is it clone only? im not positive on this and wanted to throw it in the air, ive never grown it....


----------



## headband (Mar 31, 2008)

PM me if you can get to San Francisco, I just saw Ak47xgrape ape, and grape ape, and purple erkle clones...


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 31, 2008)

headband was it clone only in frisco or seed?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 31, 2008)

Never heard of it but it sounds great! Wish I could buy clones. That would be fantastic. Take care and be safe.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 21, 2008)

Grape Ape is the one, if you like purp. It is in alot of the Bay Area clubs.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

I wish we could get clones easily at the east coast. Maybe I just don't know the right people..... Take care and be safe.


----------



## headband (Apr 21, 2008)

not only the bay area but all over cali, i can find it. its a clone only i believe...


----------



## yuconman (May 5, 2008)

my friend was dealing that a month ago


----------



## lyfr (May 5, 2008)

nice choice, i love grape ape! i was thinkin of pickin up some clones for the next round


----------



## goneindawind (May 7, 2008)

http://www.budseeds.net/ has any 1 eva tried dem dey have gdp, gd rip, mawie wowie, purple urkel all under a company called lost seeds


----------

